# SLR and camera options



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I figured this probably needed it's own thread instead of adding one more topic to the other thread.

So, is an SLR something that you get as an option on your camera or is it something you can buy later and add on to your camera?

Part of the problem with my camera is that it has so many options that I don't even understand. I am just starting to understand the ISO, but I don't have a clue on half the other things.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

SLR is the method that the camera works. The initials stand for Single Lens Reflex. When you look through the viewfinder you are actually looking through the lens. When you push the button a mirror folds up (reflex) and the shutter exposes the sensor on a digital camera or film on a film camera.

It's really not so much the way an SLR works so much as much as it is all the other features it has which makes it suitable for professional use. The main improvement for taking pictures of puppies is that it's pretty much instantaneous in when you hit the button it takes the picture without all the delay in the little point and shoot cameras.

You also get the ability to change lenses and tell how they are framing the shot since you are looking trough the lens.

It used to be so easy for us to get good puppy shots with a 35mm but then there was all the waiting involved with developing and scanning etc. Digitals can't be beat for getting a picture into the computer.

We've been using a pretty decent point and shoot as they go but I've come close several times to throwing it into the lake.

We're getting a Nikon D50 body with a 50mm F1.4 lens strictly for taking puppy shots. I used to do a lot of 35mm photography and never liked zoom lenses. The prime lenses (fixed focal length) take clearer shots than the best zooms and we don't really need a zoom for puppy or dog shots. The D50 doesn't have the high pixel count as the better cameras but it's pretty good and we always have to downsize them to email anyway.

I'm sure Melissa can explain all this better than me.


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm not a pro but my 2 bits here. I love the digital cam. I do use an SLR, my first digital SLR camera purchased last year. Doesn't have to be real high pixel count either, as Tom said. I agree with him that one of best features, compared to my old point&shoot is how FAST it captures image, so you don't miss as many action shots, puppy action or your kid jumping, whatever. Look for one that is fast -- focuses fast and fast shutter.

SLR cameras are NOT the compact cameras -- that's the main drawback. So you do lose the initial speed of grabbing camera from a pocket. I believe you can get nice photos with a pocket-size camera too however. At the time, I bought one of the smallest SLR cameras I could find, for traveling lighter etc. and not hauling out some behometh at family gatherings; and then just use a single compact zoom lens. But it's still way bigger and heavier than the compacts.

I just posted a gallery of photos. None of these used flash, indoors; so did not get any red eye effect or green eye dog. But I prefer the natural lighting, and the exposure and detail is still good I think. Without flash, need enough natural light and I adjust the ISO setting.

I'm no expert and don't use all the settings, like you, Kimberly; but you don't have to know it all to get good photos. I hope to take lots more dog pics, but not inundate you all.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OK, so the question of the day is how do you know if your camera is an SLR?


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

And the answer is... assuming it's your Panasonic, K, then it is not an SLR.  But looks like probably a decent camera and don't be put off that it's not a true SLR like the pros. Bought in 2004 or '05 for about $500 or less? Hey, how the heck do I know all that?  ... for you to guess.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, that's it, which I assume you figured out from Flicker.  We actually spent about $800, but that was including several other accessories, so I am guessing you are probably correct with the camera price.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree that an SLR still takes the best shots. I took mine out a few weeks ago, but it isn't working. I am going to bring it to the camera shop to be tested. I use a digital now, because it is my instant gratification. You can see exactly what you shoot, and then get it printed out or downloaded in no time. But the quality is still the best with the SLR. That is all I used when I photograped my human babies.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

USUALLY Its an SLR if you can change the lenses on it. 
If you can not change your lenses then its probably not. 

Everyone is right, its the quickness of an slr that makes it so great. You can also get an external flash which helps with those glowing eyes the dogs get. Or use Natural Light like Jim does so well. 

Which camera do you have Kimberly?


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

We just got a Nikon D40 SLR (took the place of the D50), and I LOVE it.

We've had it a couple of weeks, and we've used it once officially, and I can't believe the quality of photos it takes. I can't imagine how good they will be when I figure out how to use it out of auto mode 

Melissa, is one flash better than the other? I was thinking about getting a Speedlight~ not sure if I should go with 400, 600 or 800. (Remember, I have 5 kids, and 1 furry baby, so we take lotsssss of pictures)

And just because I love showing off my kids, here's a pic of my youngest daughter that I took with my new camera.

If Princess ever stays clean long enough, I'll post some new pics of her.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Jodi, great pic. She is adorable.....


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

She is sooo cute! Great pic!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kimberly I am like you thinking about getting a SLR. I have even been "test driving" them and I am hooked. Just have to decide brand and lenses.
Patti and Martin are great with their help.
PS-you take great photos
PS-Just got a Nikon d40 and it taked great still photos.......no moving Havanese I NEED HELP! Any advice out there?


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

I have the d40... what do you need help with?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks. Any hints are welcome.
Also I would love to know what lens you have and what are the best to start off with.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

I have the 18-55 af-s that came with it, and I have a 55-200 af-s

The 55-200 I got for soccer games.. and I'm getting ready to get a 70-300 VR af-s (well, when I can convince my husband I *need* it - lol)

Are you having a hard time getting moving shots? Is that what the problem is?


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I agree that an SLR still takes the best shots. I took mine out a few weeks ago, but it isn't working. I am going to bring it to the camera shop to be tested. I use a digital now, because it is my instant gratification. You can see exactly what you shoot, and then get it printed out or downloaded in no time. But the quality is still the best with the SLR. That is all I used when I photograped my human babies.


Hi Irnfit,
SLR can be digital-- wasn't sure if you realized that from your post. Non-SLRdigitals are really fantastic quality these days. I got myself a digital SLR (Olympus E-500) because, as Tom mentioned, you don't get that little time lag between when you snap the picture and when the image is recorded. It is much closer to instantaneous with an SLR so easier to get objects/people/pets in motion or before their smile fades. The price of digital SLR's used to be formidable, but the price has come down considerably for entry-level models with lots of bells and whistles and decent lenses. My favorite place to read about camera choices is dpreview.com.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Mintchip. With action shots, sometimes you have to predict where the dog will be and focus there. Do you have sports mode on your Nikon? Alot of my shots are just "dumb luck" but as you practice more and more and learn your camera, it gets easiler. I have had my camera for just over one year and have taken over 7000 pictures.  Good thing its digital. Have fun.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info Sky. I'll have to look into the digital SLR. My camera is over 30 yrs old, so it's one you have to fuss with.  

The best camera I had was a point-and-shoot that my kids gave us for our 25th anniversary. It took the best pics - it was the "camera-for-dummies" camera. My DH left it in a cab in D.C.  This pic of Kodi was taken with a digital (and before bathtime).


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*camera*

Thanks for the help.
I'm looking to get good shots of the dogs and kids.I am also thinking and trying get something so I'm not right on top of them when taking a picture. They always know I'm there with the camera, maybe a good basic zoom lens.(if there is such a thing and won't cost $$$$$$ )
I am a real novice but I just keep snapping away. Thank God for digitals.
I forget about the sport mode.Hmmmmmmmm. Got to go try it.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

b&h photo has the best deal on lenses in my opinion. 

I got my 55-200 there, and I got a returned one - and it was less than 200. which is fantastic. (I'm thinking like 150)
It would be great for the dogs.

Debbie is right, turn it to sports mode (make sure the camera is off before changing the modes)... you can also try changing your ISO on it, sometimes that will help- or select it to auto.

I always focus in the area if I'm using basic auto mode, and then I shoot.  It always works better if you have a external flash, or good lighting.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*SLR*

I love B&H. They are great!!
This was my best with a point and shoot. I just feel I could do betterwith a better camera


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I forgot all about this topic. 

You guys are killing me with these photos and tips. I may just need a second camera now... Would it be easier than justifying 200+ photos for every photo shoot that I do with my new litter every couple of days?


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Kimberly~ you NEED a Digital SLR to take great pics of those new puppies. It would make your life easier at trying to get good moving shots. 
(Did that help?  )



Mintchip~ when you say point and shoot, do you mean on auto with your d40 ?

You can change your apenture and that helps when taking shots.

Scott Kelby has some great books on digital photography, and there written in really simple, easy to read terms.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

JodiM said:


> Mintchip~ when you say point and shoot, do you mean on auto with your d40 ?
> 
> You can change your apenture and that helps when taking shots.
> 
> Scott Kelby has some great books on digital photography, and there written in really simple, easy to read terms.


Thanks for the help JodiM. I have Scott Kelby's book and I'm using it!! He is a great photographer and writer! A must have for any beginner photographer.
I have a Canon Powershot A 70 point and shoot as well. I used it for that photo before I got my d40.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> Kimberly~ you NEED a Digital SLR to take great pics of those new puppies. It would make your life easier at trying to get good moving shots.
> (Did that help? )


 Enabler!!! Enabler!!!

OK, you know I'm going to start looking now. Ha ha ha!

Oh, and I'm heading over to amazon.com to check out Scott Kelby's book too.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

so any luck yet with finding a good camera?

I recently bought the Canon EOS 400D.....it is brilliant!!!
Super sharp en colourful pictures, I also have the Canon EOS 350 but that isn't digital....I've always loved Mirror Reflex best....the pictures are simply magnificent....Now that I have the digital one, I am hardly using the 350 anymore 

I love using the 300mm lens even for Sierra, so I can make good close ups from a distance...

I'll post some pictures I recently made in Tenerife (Canary Islands)with the new camera...


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

*part 2*

and of course one of my first try outs on Sierra  Playing with zooom 









a puppy piccie I made 2 weeks ago when we visited Sierra's breeder


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

:jaw: Those are amazing! I'm pleased with myself when I get a shot one-tenth as good as those. WOW! The lioness is so close up it's scary!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Those pictures are spectacular. Wow. Now I want a new camera.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I want Suuske747 to give me photography lessons! You can even come over and take pictures of Oliver! He is a wonderful model.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Whoa! Nice work! I agree, the long lenses are great. Until they run at you during run like hell, hehe.

Scott Kelby also has great MAC books and Photoshop books. Also look for Ben Willmore. His photoshop books are awesome. They both write great and can get one started. Im loving all of these photos! Ill try to get some new ones before long.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

hahaha!! Thanks 
Well let's put it this way, I am addicted to taking pictures, especially of animals  mainly Sierra hahaha
If I'd have the money I would travel around and photograph Hava's around the world


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Awesome Pics! 

I really like Scott Kelby's book, it's easy to understand and great for someone like me. 

I am still trying to figure out my new camera, and have to admit, I'm already wanting to upgrade... now to talk my hubby into letting me buy the d80. lol


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

*Photo Editing Software*

I'm looking into getting new Photo editing software. Any suggestions? What are you using? Is it user friendly for dummies? Love some input.


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Just my 2 cents worth. Sending you a PM also, Debbie.

I have Photoshop but for nearly all photos, and definitely for just viewing all my photos, I use simpler software called Polyview. I've also used Irfanview; both of those are free download; and have used both of those for at least 5 years or more. I take many thousands of photos every year, vacations etc. Digital sure is great!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Jim what can these programs do? Do they have an editing and fixing pictures at all. Im always looking for a good program for pictures


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OH my gosh I Love the eagles and the scarlet macaws what a wonderful bird and that puppy is so cute.OK I have a question I am terrible taking pictures since my digital is not working now and my new viedo camera wont take the auto shots I do have an old cannon T 50 it does take great pictures if I set the lenes right I have no clue what I am doing is there a basic guide line on setting the lenese I have 4 different sizes lenese from the short ones to med length and a simi long one not the real long one any one that knows any thing about lenese seting I would love to hear your input thank


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Susan, yes, especially Polyview can do a lot of photo editing for just a shareware program; though not as powerful as Photoshop. Adjusting colors levels, sharpness, cropping, rotating, remove red-eye, slideshows, printing, etc. It does take a short bit of learning of its functions, but way quicker and user-friendly than Photoshop.

Sending you an email, Susan, about something else too -- if you're still on that cox email address?


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes I still have cox email send away


----------

